# xbox360 emulator



## xehnon (6. September 2013)

abend,

gibt es jetzt eigentlich schon einen funktionierenden xbox360 emulator für den pc?
und würde diese hardware ausreichen um die spiele einigermaßen flüssig weidergeben zu können:

intel i5 4570
2gb gtx 760 oc
8gb ram ddr3 1600mhz

ich glaub die faustregel war mal das der pc doppelt so gut sein muss wie das was man emulieren möchte ^^ (korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege)

lg


----------



## JPW (6. September 2013)

Nein gibt es leider nicht und wird es nie geben. 

http://www.giga.de/konsolen/xbox-36...r-endlich-mit-dem-pc-gegen-konsoleros-zocken/


----------



## xehnon (6. September 2013)

hmm schade eigentlich, gibt soviele xbox360 only titel die ich gerne mal angezockt hätte ohne mir gleich eine xbox360 zulegen zu müssen!
trotzdem danke


----------



## Stueppi (7. September 2013)

Es ist übrigens illigal das Bios der Konsole zu besitzen ohne die Konsole selbst zu haben um es für einen Emulator zu benutzen. Allerdings läuft der PS2 Emulator immer noch nicht richtig rund und ich schätze das es eher XBOXone und PS4 Emulatoren geben wird als xbox360 und ps3 wegen der Hardware.


----------



## Ersy90 (7. September 2013)

Ps2 emulator funktioniert, schon seit vielen Jahren am benutzen.


----------



## wishi (7. September 2013)

Japp....kann mir echt vorstellen das man sowas iwie schnell zum laufen bekommt. Nicht umsonst haben Sony und M$ teilweise PC's eingesetzt. Wer nen Hackintosh kennt...ich denke in die Richtung wird es Laufen. XBox 360? Bestimmt auch, aber dann Irgendwann mal...in ganz ganz weiter Ferne...Ganz weit....so weit das es dann keinen mehr interessieren wird.


----------



## GxGamer (7. September 2013)

Diskussionen über Emulatoren sind hier wegen dem Urheberrecht nicht gestattet.

-Closed-


----------

